# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  NCK Dongle / NCK Box 1 Year Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
NCK Dongle / NCK Box 1 Year Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:      *NCK Dongle / NCK Box 1 Year Activation* is meant for 
NCK Dongle / NCK Box users only. It allows you to use future NCK 
software versions if you've bought a dongle more than 1 year ago.   *NCK Dongle / NCK Box - ACT1 Activation Features*MicroMax unlimited calculations – Server BasedAlcatel Android Unlimited calculations – Server BasedHTC Android UnlockingRead Huawei Gxxx series codes via cable, unlimited unlocking – Server BasedAvivo unlimited calculations – Server BasedVeryKool unlimited calculations – Server BasedHuawei Qcomm modemsMessagePhone unlimited calculations – Server BasedGtran unlimited calculations – Server BasedSpice unlimited calculations – Server BasedChibo Mobiles calculationsand more... *NCK Dongle / NCK Box - CDMA Features**Samsung CDMA*    Flash, Unlock, Repair *ZTE CDMA*  Flash, Unlock, RepairAuto model detection, auto flash chip detection to prevent wrong flashing (exclusive feature) *NCK Dongle / NCK Box - Iden/Palm Activation Features**Motorola Iden*    Unlock CNS OldUnlock CNS New *Palm Pixi/Pre*    Auto detect phone modelDirect unlock methodUnlocks phones with blocked counterNo flashing phone or installing Java Apps4-Step unlock method
Please provide us with your NCK Box / Dongle serial number (must be 9 characters long) while placing an order.   
You can find your serial number using the latest version of NCK Main Module software.   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
*
 Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the list 
of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions. 
Complete list of supported models you can find on the official product 
page, or on the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].         *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 01:54 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

